# DPReviews Adds Real World Samples From EOS 5DS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2015)

```
In case you missed it, DPReview has added a <a href="http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6322834928/canon-eos-5ds-r-real-world-sample-gallery-posted" target="_blank">“real world” samples gallery</a> to their first impressions article about the Canon EOS 5DS R.</p>
<p>You can <a href="http://movies.dpreview.com.s3.amazonaws.com/canon_eos5dsr/RAWS.zip" target="_blank">download about 600mb worth of RAW files</a> to play around with.</p>
<p>Be sure to preorder your EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R, they’re set to begin shipping at the end of June.</p>
<p>Canon EOS 5DS R: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=X7P2IPISEXTZFLQ7" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | Canon EOS 5DS: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
```


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (May 15, 2015)

End of June?

I thought I read previously around June 7th.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> End of June?
> 
> I thought I read previously around June 7th.



June 30, 2015 appears to be the day retailers are going to be able to sell the cameras. I suspect we'll see some leak out in Asian markets before then. Canon usually sets a "sell date" to equalize things for retailers in Europe and North America.


----------



## mb66energy (May 15, 2015)

This camera seems to be an impressive tool for those who need/want that amount of resolution. Especially the portraits show what detail can be achieved with a outdated (really?!) lens like the EF 1.8 85 ... really surprised positively about the texture fidelity of the portraits of that SYSTEM of camera and lens.


----------



## tomscott (May 15, 2015)

Is it just me… These look pretty damn good!! Looks very similar to my 5DMKIII


----------



## bitm2007 (May 15, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Is it just me… These look pretty damn good!! Looks very similar to my 5DMKIII



The yard stick should be the latest high megapixel Nikon's and Sony's, not the ageing 5DMKIII. It wouldn't interest me, if it couldn't out preform a Canon DSLR, that's over 3 years old.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 15, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me… These look pretty damn good!! Looks very similar to my 5DMKIII
> ...



So no opinion about these sample images? 

I think they look great, scarily close to medium format.


----------



## bitm2007 (May 15, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



Can't assess them properly until this evening, but I hope that's the case.


----------



## sanj (May 15, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Is it just me… These look pretty damn good!! Looks very similar to my 5DMKIII


----------



## tomscott (May 15, 2015)

But your doubling the resolution which is why its impressive I think the noise is well controlled.

I don't find my 5D limiting so I'm not bothered about comparing it. The camera is never the limiting factor for me.

This is going to be a beast for a lot of people.


----------



## aceflibble (May 15, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> This camera seems to be an impressive tool for those who need/want that amount of resolution.


But then, medium format has already had resolutions like this—and far higher— for years now. Portrait photographers who want/need more resolution than DSLRs have given up until now have just been shooting medium format, where you get far higher resolution, considerably more dynamic range and, as much as I like my Canon glass, most medium format lenses are also capable of resolving much more detail than lenses made for 35mm sensors.

So I'm still not really seeing the point of these new 5Ds. Yes, these images look very good compared to an existing 5D3 or 1DX, but they're not actually doing anything new. They're clearly slower and than the 5D3 and they've still not got the resolution or range of medium format, so... what exactly is the point?


----------



## telemaq76 (May 15, 2015)

i played with those raw files, and i ve to admit it s pretty good, no pattern noise at all, low iso quality seems far superior to 5d3. dynamic not great but shadows recovery keeps clean. and high iso is better than excpected. very regular and fine luminance noise .


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2015)

> So I'm still not really seeing the point of these new 5Ds.



Well it's a perfect fit for me, I am a product photographer. I am heavily invested in Canon mount lenses and have a couple 5Dmk3's. One day I would like to jump to a medium format but that big purchase is a few years off. The 5DS R will be a real step up, especially for large format photos for billboards, signage etc which is pushing it with my 5Dmk3. 

Pre-ordered one, can't wait.


----------



## ritholtz (May 15, 2015)

You mean from DRReview. :


----------



## PureClassA (May 15, 2015)

aceflibble said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > This camera seems to be an impressive tool for those who need/want that amount of resolution.
> ...



The point is simple. To make money. And Canon will from this camera. Lot's of it. And why? Because there are tons of folks like me that have many thousands of dollars invested in Canon EF glass. A $3800 camera to get this level of resolve is $10k cheaper than buying a 645z and a couple new lenses to make it work. I've had my 5DSR on pre order since March. Looking forward to it next month I hope.

How is 50MP not in MF range? And I don't understand your "slower" comment. FPS? Yes by 1 FPS. But you're talking more than double the amount of data on each frame. Losing only 1 FPS is pretty good! These aren't sports bodies. Portrait and Landscape. And the 645z is, what? 3FPS? That's slower. Don't misunderstand, I think the 645z is an amazing body, but it's for everyone.


----------



## telemaq76 (May 15, 2015)

+1, not everyone can t or want afford a medium format camera. and when you have canon gear for years it s great to have a camera that quality you can use with your canon lenses. For portrait landscape shooters i think it s really a cool deal. 5d3 was a great cam but low iso is so bad. No good canon in low iso since 1ds3 in my opinion. My 5ds is not preordered but i feel i can buy it soon


----------



## PureClassA (May 15, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> MARKOE PHOTOE said:
> 
> 
> > End of June?
> ...



Ahh thanks for that. I was wondering why suddenly Amazon's release estimate for the R had vanished.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (May 15, 2015)

I can here the chumps over at DXO crying that they might have to rate the MP of Canon lenses way above other brands due to mounting it on a super high MP sensor camera. They'll probably stop using the MP numbers and start going with lens DR instead. 

This review just about sums up their pure hatred for anything Canon. 

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-55-250mm-f-4-5.6-IS-STM-lens-review-Updated-EF-S-telephoto-zoom-no-improvement-on-predecessor


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> +1, not everyone can t or want afford a medium format camera. and when you have canon gear for years it s great to have a camera that quality you can use with your canon lenses. For portrait landscape shooters i think it s really a cool deal. *5d3 was a great cam* but low iso is so bad. No good canon in low iso since 1ds3 in my opinion. My 5ds is not preordered but i feel i can buy it soon


*still is, happy with mine*

*Looking forward to the 5Ds and 5DR release.

To be followed by more "solid" rumors about the 5DIV * 8)


----------



## jaayres20 (May 15, 2015)

Wow I was looking or of the images at 4:1 to check out the details and it looks Canon has had this camera around for a really really long time and has just been waiting for the right time to release it


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 15, 2015)

aceflibble said:


> So I'm still not really seeing the point of these new 5Ds. Yes, these images look very good compared to an existing 5D3 or 1DX, but they're not actually doing anything new. They're clearly slower and than the 5D3 and they've still not got the resolution or range of medium format, so... what exactly is the point?



Clearly the point is: higher resolution in a 135-format package.


----------



## mb66energy (May 15, 2015)

aceflibble said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > This camera seems to be an impressive tool for those who need/want that amount of resolution.
> ...



Then open your eyes: Cost of camera, cost of lenses, size and weight of camera + lenses, availability of special lenses with tilt/shift, superteles, 11-24, etc. in the reach of mortals ...


----------



## mb66energy (May 16, 2015)

dilbert said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > aceflibble said:
> ...



That's what I have intended (original post wasn't clear enough ... ):

for mortal amateurs: cost of reasonably priced lenses which will match the 5Ds(R) presumably, e.g.
2.0 35mm 450€/$ IS
2.8 40mm 150€/$
2.8 100mm 450€/$ NON-IS
2.0 100mm 400€/$
5.6 400: Supertele per definition, roughly 1200€/$
~ 6000€/$ over 10 years = 50€/$ per month incl. 1 body of 5Ds(R)

available and/or cheaper and/or lighter+smaller than MF equivalents for mortal professionals ...
TS lenses
high aperture telephoto
MP-E 65

Best - Michael


----------



## Trevster (May 16, 2015)

I think the portraits look beautiful, but I'm not feeling the love for the outdoor shots. 

The skyline shots are not quite sharp in the center, and look sloppy not very far from that...I'm viewing these at original size, both versions. If the goal is printing this at a substantial size, would you consider any of the 4 versions of the skyline sharp enough? 

- T


----------



## msm (May 16, 2015)

Detail under controlled lightning looks amazing. As soon as they start to fiddle with the sliders in ACR however, it falls apart at full resolution. Downsampled they look good again compared to current Canon bodies, definately positively surprised by the high ISO at this pixel count. Personally I wont pay $4k for a 50mpix body which so commonly needs to be downsampled to look good.


----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2015)

I finally downloaded the images and ... my first thoughts were; If I was doing this for a living and I was going to give my hungry readers something to judge this camera by ... would I give them these images?


----------



## mb66energy (May 17, 2015)

msm said:


> Detail under controlled lightning looks amazing. As soon as they start to fiddle with the sliders in ACR however, it falls apart at full resolution. Downsampled they look good again compared to current Canon bodies, definately positively surprised by the high ISO at this pixel count. Personally I wont pay $4k for a 50mpix body which so commonly needs to be downsampled to look good.



IMO this is the tribute to the high res where shimmering (hopefully the right word for varying opical density in the atmosphere) becomes much more visible.
My first landscapes with the 5.6 400 had a net resolution of VGA (640 x 480) - dark brown fields in sunlight after a night with temperatures well below 0 degree centigrade.


----------



## JoeDavid (May 17, 2015)

Personally, I rarely go to the DpReview site other than for equipment announcements and previews. These preview images are a prime example. Yes, the portraits are OK but the rest is crap based on what the camera is for; i.e., studio and landscape. They don't seem to have a decent landscape photographer in the bunch. They're based out of Seattle for goodness sake! Go compose a shot of Mt. Rainier behind a lake with interesting foreground and use most of the frame. Then shoot it at ISO 50-400 and post that plus the RAW files. Not many photographers I know would go out for "grab shots" like most of what they shoot and use 50MP. Shoot some M-RAW and S-RAW and post that as well. Shooting at f8 and f11 with a good sharp lens wouldn't hurt either. As for the 11-24mm L, not everything is an 11mm shot and they prove that over and over again. Take it away from them please!


----------



## sanj (May 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I finally downloaded the images and ... my first thoughts were; If I was doing this for a living and I was going to give my hungry readers something to judge this camera by ... would I give them these images?



 Yep. The sample photos of companies including Leica as so bad generally.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2015)

sanj said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I finally downloaded the images and ... my first thoughts were; If I was doing this for a living and I was going to give my hungry readers something to judge this camera by ... would I give them these images?
> ...



I believe he's referring to the photos taken by DPR, not Canon. A 'trusted photography gear review site' that produces sample images like those...not optimal for credibility.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 17, 2015)

If I can, I will, try to rent one, etc for my end of June trip to glacier national park, so if it possible, I will try to obtain some images of landscapes from a decent tripod weighted for stability w/ the Art 24/50, 70-200II and the 16-35 f4. 5.6 to f11 ISO 100, 160, 200 etc. and provide to the masses. (Not that I have a clue on composition, but at least the subject matter/settings will be appropriate). Even a couple of star shots to really put the uber sensor though the paces.


----------



## scyrene (May 17, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Is it just me… These look pretty damn good!! Looks very similar to my 5DMKIII



My original criterion for deciding if I was going to get it was, if it was as good as the 5D3 (especially at ISO 800-3200). I'm content with the image quality of that camera, and just want more resolution for cropping bird shots mostly.


----------



## scyrene (May 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Yeah. I downloaded the test scene image and have been pleased, but those 'real world' sample shots... I don't understand the intent with many of them.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 22, 2015)

dilbert said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Goals: generate traffic
Parameters: use 5DSR


----------



## jrista (May 22, 2015)

Trevster said:


> I think the portraits look beautiful, but I'm not feeling the love for the outdoor shots.
> 
> The skyline shots are not quite sharp in the center, and look sloppy not very far from that...I'm viewing these at original size, both versions. If the goal is printing this at a substantial size, would you consider any of the 4 versions of the skyline sharp enough?
> 
> - T



I agree, the portrait shots I've seen with the 5Ds and R are very close to D800/D810 quality. Extremely detailed, clean, clear, sharp. Usually low enough noise that it simply isn't an issue. I don't understand why the landscape and architecture shots just don't have that same level of quality... or why they seem to have higher noise (outside of those that have been pushed...not surprised about the IQ in those.)


----------



## ritholtz (May 22, 2015)

Tony mini review of 5DS-R and quick comparison with Nikon D810, Canon 5D Mark III, Olympus E-M5 II.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xrslc5zsPI

Looks like Tony has better test setup than dpreview to do comparisons.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (May 23, 2015)

If you go to the studio comparison tool at DPR and set the cameras to display RAW and look at the color swatches, the 5Dsr is gaining on the competition in the color accuracy department. Must be using a much stronger CFA in this new model. Portrait shooters will be super stoked for sure.


----------



## memoriaphoto (May 23, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> If you go to the studio comparison tool at DPR and set the cameras to display RAW and look at the color swatches, the 5Dsr is gaining on the competition in the color accuracy department. Must be using a much stronger CFA in this new model. Portrait shooters will be super stoked for sure.



I have no doubt that the 5Ds(r) is using a better CFA compared to previous models, just curious how you came to that conclusion by looking at the color swatches and comparing with Nikon for example. Which one is "correct" in terms of color accuracy?


----------

